# Hunters!



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Any hunters on this board? If so what do you hunt and whats your favorite?

I love hunting, just near a month and bow seson opens on deer. I love deer hunting, even the getting up at 4 am and being in the tree by 5. When the sun finally comes up and the mist rises its a beautiful thing, deer or no deer, especially when its 35 degrees outside!!

I also turkey hunt, pheasant, quail. Going to do some boar and bear hunting this year also. I like to hunt anything with dogs, its fun to watch the dogs in action.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I deer hunt when I get the chance with my dad or hubby.
Grew up with a bunch of hunters.
First time I ever shot a deer I was in a stand with my grandpa, can't remember exactly what rifle I was using cause it was so long ago( but I believe it was a browning bar that belonged to my grandpa), well anyways I took aim on a deer and fired. My grandpa told me to make sure I had a kill shot. Well I hit it, got excited, and half way down the stand, the deer got up and took off. My grandpa hollered at me, my dad was laughing at me. Well the rest of the day we spent looking for it. Finally found it in a ravine couple of miles away. Finished what I started and then had to haul it to the 4 wheeler. It was a six point buck around 165 pounds. My grandpa mounted his head in his game room and still has it to this day.

So Andy do you scout every summer?
My gramps has 1500 acres he leases for hunting land in LA. I might go down there this year with my dad don't know yet. If not I might go with a couple of friends here.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Scouting is the name of the game!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

My dad has hunted since before I can remember and I am 32!!!!!!!! I remember going out right near dusk and looking at the edge of the woods, he
d stop and bring out the binocaluars. He always get up at 4am too and stay till about lunch, come home rest and go back till dusk. A few years ago he gave us a scare he was climbing in his deer stand and fell out, he was all by himself (he usually goes with someone but everyone else had other plans ,he said he sould people hammering they were building a house, he was screaming but they couldn't hear him. He had no cell phone service, he broke his femur and had to pull himself across the ground for 1/4 of a mile get in his truck-- he rolled a floor mat up to use it to push on the gas pedal and he was hanging out the truck and he drove to teh rescue squad my sister volunteers for and he ended getting a rod in his leg. He sadi he fella t about 330pm and he made it to teh rescue squad at 11pm that night. Weird thing was I was at work and called him but he didn't answer (when I thought he was gonna be at home). I had a funny feeling something happen , but jsut figured I was being paraniod, but my sister called me at almost midnight and said dad is being flown to the hospital he fell out of his deer stand. I made it to teh hospital and under his arms was all purple, he was brusied from dragging himself across the ground. He said everythime he hit his leg he would scream in pain and he sasid all he could think about was us and getting to the truck to smoke..lol. 

We also used to help my dad go look for his deer when he would shoot them and hey would run off. Oh those were fun j/k


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Andy...you ever hunted big game like Bear or Elk?



I do.....on my playstation all the time.....LOL!!!!

You know you can get land in Montana for free if you live on it for 5 years or you can just pay $50.00 an acre. They get ya on running your power lines and stuff though.

My hubby's cousin is looking into getting some land to put a hunting cottage on. He said a gas generator and fireplace will work just as good. He has been talking to some realtor up there.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

i have to say im ready to kill something too. ran out of last years deer meat saturday before last. i have pics of 5 diff 8 pts and 4 smaller bucks not 60 yards from my back door. gotta love trail cameras

metal girl... i'll give ya'll props on the national championship, but us razorbacks own the golden boot! c ya at war memorial!!!!


----------



## pitchik (Aug 12, 2008)

We all hunt. We started only a couple years ago when we moved to Alabama. Last year my son got a 30/06 for Christmas and(he got it early) and the next morning on Dec 2nd he shot his first Buck. It was an 8 pointer. I wont post pics as I did this once before and offended deer lovers
Anyways, yes we hunt, I like evenings-verses mornings but hubby and the boy go in the mornings.

Last year consisted of one buck and two doe. 

Cant wait., Imma get my boy a bow this year. he is excited, as he has been practicing with a neighbors.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats what I got last year, A buck two does!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am a very avid bow hunter. I do gun hunt, but i dont like it as much. I also Duck hunt, turkey hunt, and go one the occasional small game hunt.

My dad and I having been working a piece of land 350 acres now for 5 years, and things are finally starting to turn out


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That would be very nice!!!!. I have not bow hunted much although I do have one. However this year I was thinking of cheating and going with a crosbow!!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Ooooh I love hunting! I do deer every year but my FAVORITE is hog hunting! The biggest hog I ever got was 625 lbs, and that one was by mistake! I was actually deer hunting then when he charged us, lol, meaning me and my dogs! I moved to California about 4 years ago from Texas so the hunting really does suck here! The deer is small and there just ain't much wildlife! I can't stand it! One day I will get to move back to Texas and I can't wait for the day to come, haha! I am actually getting ready for duck hunting this year, never been but besides my pitty friends I have 2 labs that need the training!


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah been deer hunting since i was bout 12. Love it. All the big deer in illinois and northern missouri are sure gonna hate it if i can make it home this year. I hope in a couple years i can go back to montana this time to do some big game hunting. we will see after the new baby comes this january.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I grew up with **** hunting and them loud ass dogs. LOve it! I really wanna try hog hunting it's something a few of my felllow dog friends do.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

i heard hoggin is fun!


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

yippyy hunting season is here!!!we hunt we have been to Africa all the way to Alaska. i will have to take some pictures of all our wall mounts.


----------

